# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φωλιά φλώρου στο σπίτι μας...!!!

## xarhs

καθε χρονο εχει παραδοση ενας φλωρος να φτιαχνει τη φωλια του στις κλιματαριες που εχουμε στη ταρατσα του σπιτιου μας.....!!!!
οι φωτογραφιες ειναι του 2ο11 αλλα καθε χρονο η φωλια ειναι εκει στο ιδιο σημειο, δεν ξερω αν ειναι και απο τα ιδια πουλια.... αλλα ειναι τρομερος και ο αρσενικος ειναι καταπρασινος..... μαγειες......!!!!!!
κατασκευαζει δυο φωλιες το χρονο............

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Χαρη. φετος θελουμε και βιντεακια. :winky:

----------


## xarhs

οδυσσεα  οτι κανεις θελει πολυ διακριτικα....... ειναι πολυ πονηρα πουλια και οτι εβγαλα εγω ηταν στα κρυφα..........!!!!!
αμα φτιαξει και μεγαλωσει τα μικρα θα σας βγαλω και βιντεακια,.......!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

κατα φωνη και φετος ακριβως στο ιδιο ''αποκρυφο'' σημειο. δεν την εχει τελειωσει ακομα την φωλια , αλλα δεν πρεπει να καταλαβει οτι το εχω δει γιατι δεν θα ξανα ρθει. 




το σημειο που την κατασκευαζει ειναι γεματο φυλλα , τυφλο απο καθε πλευρα μεχρι και απο πανω.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ενα μικρο φλωρακι επεσε στον κηπο μου. το καημενο ειναι μια σταλια. οι γονεις το ταιζουν και μολις πλησιασα εγινε χαμος.

----------


## panoss

Χαμός?Τι εννοείς???

----------


## xarhs

ηρθαν οι γονεις του και με ''κυνηγαγαν'' χωρις πλακα.

----------


## panoss

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!
Γονείς!Τι να κάνεις??

----------


## jk21

να το βαλεις στη θεση του αμεσα ή να το βαλεις σε εμφανη σημειο να το ταιζουν ,αλλα μη προσβασιμο ευκολα απο επιγειους τουλαχιστον θηρευτες

----------


## xarhs

οχι δημητρη δεν το πειραξα............ αλλα εχω τις κοτες μου στον κηπο και αυτο ειναι πανω σε ενα δεντρακι. κλαιει ομως ακομα δεν μπορει να πεταξει. 

εγω δεν θα κανω τιποτα. ειναι οι γονεις του που το ταιζουν

----------


## serafeim

πως ξερεις οτι κλαιει;

----------


## xarhs

εχουν εναν ηχο οταν κλαινε. το καθε πουλι εχει τον δικο του ηχο......

----------


## serafeim

αααα οκ!!

----------


## vag21

βαλε ενα βιντεακι βρε χαρη.

----------


## xarhs

αμα πλησιασω πολυ βαγγελη το μικρο θα τρομαξει και φοβαμαι. το αφησα στο δεντρακι δεν το πειραξα καθολου

----------


## Gardelius

*Χαρη,...δεν πιστευω να σου "μπουν" ιδέες ....!!!* :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ηρθαν οι γονεις του και με ''κυνηγαγαν'' χωρις πλακα.


αυτο ηθελα να ειμαι απο μια μερια και να το βλεπω  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## xarhs

> *Χαρη,...δεν πιστευω να σου "μπουν" ιδέες ....!!!*


ηλια καθε χρονο τους φιλοξενουμε........ φετος θα μου μπουν ιδεες?

ειναι ενα κομματι της φυσης , και ειναι μαγεια να τους εχεις διπλα σου.




> αυτο ηθελα να ειμαι απο μια μερια και να το βλεπω


κωστα περναγαν σαν ''στουκας'' οι γονεις απο διπλα μου. νομιζαν οτι ηρθα για να τους το παρω.

τελικα το πηραν απο το μερος που ηταν. δεν ξερω που το πηγαν

----------


## Gardelius

> *ηλια καθε χρονο τους φιλοξενουμε........ φετος θα μου μπουν ιδεες?
> 
> ειναι ενα κομματι της φυσης , και ειναι μαγεια να τους εχεις διπλα σου.*
> 
> 
> 
> κωστα περναγαν σαν ''στουκας'' οι γονεις απο διπλα μου. νομιζαν οτι ηρθα για να τους το παρω.
> 
> τελικα το πηραν απο το μερος που ηταν. δεν ξερω που το πηγαν


*
Αν κανεις πλακα φιλε,...πρεπει και να την δέχεσαι....οκ?*

----------


## mitsman

Ηλια ο Χαρης δεν ειπε κατι αρνητικο..... απλα εξηγησε ομορφα και ωραια γιατι σε τετοια πραγματα δεν χωρανε πλακες που καποιος νεος μπορει να παρεξηγησει.......

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια ο Χαρης δεν ειπε κατι αρνητικο..... απλα εξηγησε ομορφα και ωραια γιατι σε τετοια πραγματα δεν χωρανε πλακες που καποιος νεος μπορει να παρεξηγησει.......


*Δεν νομιζω να παρεξήγησα κάτι,...!! ξερω και το ύφος του Χαρη και αυτος το δικο μου,...οποτε δεν υπάρχει θέμα*

----------


## xarhs

ηλια δεν το ειπα για σενα............. ξερω οτι εκανες πλακα....!!!!!!!!!!!!

την δεχομαι πως δεν την δεχομαι........

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ο φλωρος εστρωσε χθες την φωλια με φρεσκ μαλλι απο προβατο. να δουμε η επομενη στρωση απο τι υλικο θα ειναι.

----------


## mitsman

> παιδια ο φλωρος εστρωσε χθες την φωλια με φρεσκο μαλλι απο προβατο


Σιγουρα ηταν φρεσκο???? δοκιμασες???

----------


## xarhs

εμ τι δεν το δοκιμασα.................. και επειδη εισαι καλος φιλος κρατησα και λιγο για σενα.

----------


## Peri27

αχαχαχαχα μπραβο Χαρη!!! την επομενη φορα θελουμε και μεις να δοκιμασουμε!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

θα φερω φρεσκο λαχταριστο μαλλι να δοκιμασετε ολοι σας.... αλλα σας το υπογραφο , το καλυτερο κομματι θα το κρατησω για τον mitsman. 

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ.... περα απο την πλακα τωρα. το μαλλι που ειχε μεσα στη φωλια γυαλιζε , απο την καθαριοτητα. φωτο δεν εβαλα γιατι ηταν κοντα και αμα με εβλεπε δεν θα ξανα ρχοταν

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ο ατσαραντος εχτισε την φωλια και την παρατησε δυστυχως. τον ιουνη που θα ξανα χτισουν θα εχω αλλη φωλια.

οι παλιο γατες τελικα τα καταφεραν και τον εδιωξαν.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το πουλακι(φλωρακι) κλαιει για ωρες και δεν ερχετε κανενας να το ταισει.... κλαιει απεγνωσμενα , και εν τελη το πηρα να το ταισω γιατι το λυπηθηκα.






θα το φουσκωσω με φαγητο και θα το ξανα αφησω , αλλα πιο ψηλα (μην το φαει καμια γατα) μηπως το ακουσουν οι γονεις του

----------


## jk21

βγαλε φωτο την καρινα του ,δωστου λιγη κρεμα και το πολυ σε 15 λεπτα να ειναι στη θεση του .θα εχουν βγει για ευρεση τροφης .φαινεται μια χαρα .δεν νομιζω να το εχουν εγκαταλειψει .Οπου να ναι ειναι η ωρα κουρνιασματος και θα επιστρεψουν .ειναι σε ηλικια που οι γονεις ,ειδικα καλοκαιρι με ζεστη ,μπορει να αφησουν και οι δυο τη φωλια ,για να βρουνε τροφη .Αν δεν προλαβαινεις τοσο συντομα να το κανεις και το πουλι δεν ειναι καρινιασμενο ,βαλτο πισω αμεσα

----------


## mitsman

Ενα φιλι να του δωσεις πριν το αφησεις απο εμενα!

----------


## xarhs

ναι ειχες δικιο ηταν τιγκα απο κατω..... το ταισα μια μπουκια και το επεστρεψα τερμα στην ταρατσα μεσα στα φυλλα.

ας ελπισουμε οτι οι γονεις θα το ταισουν και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.

σαν τον παλαβο με εκανας να τρεχω ρε δημητρη  :Sign0027:

----------


## xarhs

> Ενα φιλι να του δωσεις πριν το αφησεις απο εμενα!



πωωω ρε μιτσ.... δεν ειδα το ποστ σου , και φιλι ΔΕΝ... θα μου ξαναμιλησεις???

----------


## jk21

να δουμε πως θα ετρεχε ο ιδρωτας σου απο αγχος αν γυρνουσαν οι γονεις και δεν το βρησκανε και παρατουσαν φωλια και συ επρεπε να το πεισεις να ταιστει απο ανθρωπο σε αυτη την ηλικια ...

εκανες την καλυτερη δουλεια .δεν ειναι κακο να εχεις το νου σου για τη συμπεριφορα τους (επιφοβο οτι εχουν μονο ενα ) αλλα θα πρεπει να το ακουσεις να σκουζει για ωρες ωστε να ανησηχησεις

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εκλαιγε εκλαιγε........  και λεω παει το αφησαν νηστικο.

αλλα δεν μου κοψε να δω στηθος........ ηταν τιγκα.....

----------

